# Baby Changing Table



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

My daughter asked for a changing table for her soon-to-be-born child. With a due date of Dec 22, I figured I needed to get-after-it.

I took this opportunity to use my newly learned skills with Sketchup to design this project. It seems I learn something new every day. I am getting better but still have a long way to go.

I had some paper sketches and figures already drawn so that was a helpful reference while working on the drawings.

Basically, she wanted a place for the changing pad with room for the necessities (diapers, powder, etc).

Originally, she wanted two drawers and an open shelf for baskets. Hubby wanted three drawers. I suggested two smaller drawers on the upper part and two larger drawers below them. They liked that idea.

I have Blum soft close hinges for a single door and the 16 inch soft close drawer slides were delivered this week.

Hope to get some material tomorrow while the weather is nice. Probably get started later this week or early next week.

The carcase is going to be 3/4 inch Baltic Birch with a Birch face frame, door, drawer fronts and the changing pad guard. Poplar will be the material of choice for the drawer boxes. I will make 'em 5/8 inch thick.

I still have to prep some stain samples for her to choose from.

I am looking forward to this project.

Here are some design pics of the project.
Construction pics coming soon.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mike the sketches look great. Twenty second of December is not far away and will creep up quickly. Looking forward to seeing this WIP.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

My crystal ball sees a Xmas baby; are you running a baby pool, G.P?


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Mike...........you're doing great in sketchup! Where are you learning it? Jim


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks like your growing into Sketchup very fast. Very well done, Mike


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice job! looking to see the end product.
Allen


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Mike, that is looking good. Looks like you have also learnt how to use layers. The next thing will be producing a cut list. It is amazing how much easier a job is when you have a set of drawings like this, even if you modify the design during construction. One thing it helps me with is all the setups. If I setup the router for a particular bit, depth, etc. I have a much better chance of identifying everything that needs to be done with that setup so that I do it once, and don't have to come back and recreate that configuration a second time.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank y'all very much. Yep, I figured out layers and scenes yesterday. Not everything is on the right layer, but that is OK by me. It's my project and I know where everything goes and how it will be built.

I sent them to my daughter and she loves it. In fact, I just pulled in from the lumber yard where I bought some 4/4 rough Birch and a sheet of 3/4 Baltic Birch. I have everything else that will be needed already in stock. :yes4:

If I get a chance this weekend, I will cut up some of the poplar and glue up the pieces needed for the drawer boxes. Same goes for the drawer fronts and door, only they will be Birch.

Darsey, prior to this new Sketchup adventure, I purchased the online version of Cutlist fx Gold Edition. It works well for me. Even allowing the user to create panels from multiple boards for glue ups, such as those needed for raised panel doors or deep drawers. Layouts are only part of the features. I create complete estimate by including labor, material, hardware and other stuff, then print our a report or the layouts or the details items needed. It really came in handy while building the cabinets for the last couple of projects. Alas, it seems I am always a board short! :-( What I need and what the lumber yard has in stock isn't always the same thing.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

chessnut2 said:


> Mike...........you're doing great in sketchup! Where are you learning it? Jim


Jim, I started by watching Sketchup For Woodworkers. That got me started.

Then I watched most of the videos by Matthias Wandel. At some point about "layers and scenes", I had to stop because it was over my head. Now I have caught up to the point.

Then I purchased the download version of Dave Richards DVD from Taunton Press. I have watched it completely twice now. Dang! Wouldn't know it, it is on sale!

That has got me started learning the basics.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I tried sketchup for woodworkers, and I wasn't able to get a feel for it. I'm doing Matthias Wandel's series now, and somehow it's sinking in a little better. I don't know how deep I really need to get into sketchup, but it's starting to be fun. I've heard good things about Dave Richards' dvd, and I'm glad to hear it's helping you. Maybe I should grab the sale price now. Thanks. Jim


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Alas, it seems I am always a board short! :-( What I need and what the lumber yard has in stock isn't always the same thing.


Ain't that the case! One job I did recently, all the panels arrived, but were 20mm shorter than I expected. They are normally 1220 x 2440, but arrived as 1200 x 2400 and I didn't notice until I cut a few....


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

And so it begins.

It seems like it has been something every day that delayed this project's start. 

Today, I finally got some shop time. I cut all of the poplar that will be milled into drawer stock. I need the stock to be 7 1/2 inches wide so I flattened the boards on one side and one edge. Then I ripped a few of them, cleaned up the saw marks and started gluing up the boards.

The eight drawer sides are glued and ready for the planer. Tomorrow, I will glue up the boards for the front/rear pieces.

The drawer boxes will be 7 1/2 inches tall x 5/8 inch thick. 

More pics coming soon.

Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

It seems like this project is going to take forever. I have made some progress and tonight it looks a lot better.

I have the face frame built, sanded and ready for stain. the drawer fronts are also ready to go.

The sides are cut, dadoed and ready for assembly. Tonight, I cut the bottom to it's final dimensions and did a test fit. Lo and behold, everything looks good to go.

Tomorrow I have a few pocket holes to drill and one last dado for the vertical divider/support that goes in between the drawers and the opening behind the door.

Tired but feeling pretty satisfied with the results so far.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

They will be able to use that for the baby's dresser for years to come. Looks great, you are really rambling along. The way you are going I think you are going to make it by 12/22

Herb


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Looking good Mike. Did it make a difference having the Sketchup drawings?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

darsev said:


> Looking good Mike. Did it make a difference having the Sketchup drawings?


More than once I have rechecked everything to make sure the dimensions are correct. I just finished gluing 3/4" edge banding around the top. Once I get it trimmed, I will be ready to move on to the guard for the changing pad.

I seem to be running out of OOMPH! My get up and go went somewhere without me. 

I could have built it with my sketch but Sketchup makes it a lot easier. Today I tinkered with the "follow me tool" to create the effect of a 1/2" roundover bit being passed around the three front pieces of the edge. I need more practice.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You have really caught on to that Sketchup in a short time. Good job Mike.


Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Update: It has become painfully obvious that I am not going to finish the table in time. Tomorrow, my daughter will have a "C" section, scheduled for 1pm. It is an exciting time for us and we probably won't get much sleep tonight.

On an upbeat note, I did manage to get the main part of the cabinet and top finished today. The weather broke enough that I could set up outside to spray the finish on the cabinet, the top and the drawer bottoms.

However, I still have to spend a few hours building the four drawers. Hopefully, I will get the cabinet delivered by this coming weekend. Mom and our newest grandson should be home by then.

Here's a few pics from yesterday and today.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Looking good & congratulations on the new addition to the family.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Mike,

That is looking good. Not as good as your new grandson, but I am sure it will make life a lot easier for your daughter and give you more time with the new arrival. You look pretty close to finished, and you can always deliver it in 2 stages....

Funny that you were waiting for the weather - I have been too. We've had major storms with hail the size of golf balls, 100% humidity and $100 million cleanup bills, and our daughter has 2 big chests of drawers needing sanding, staining, and varnishing. Our back yard is the only place big enough to to do the spraying in one hit and get the colours matching. I got the opportunity today. I hope you have the right weather to finish the project and make your daughter even more happy. 

Darryl


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Grandson #12 has arrived. Baby Bailen was born today at 2:14PM. He is a whopping 8lb. 2 oz. and 20 3/4 inches long. Mom and baby are doing fine.

I gotta get busy and get this changing station complete ASAP. 

Grandma and Grandpa are happy tonight. Pics coming soon.

Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike, that is great news.... the table can always wait....

Enjoy the moment.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Just a sneak peek. This one's a keeper.

Aunt Gina
Proud Grandma
Snug as a bug in a rug.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Congratulations Mike and family.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Mom and baby
Proud dad
Bailen his bad self!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Congratulations ,good looking family, glad that it was a good birth.

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

This weather has been a real pain. Too cold and wet to spray the final finish on the door and drawer fronts.

The drawers are finished, installed and ready to go. Tomorrow, we will deliver it as shown in the pics. I have the mounting holes pre drilled so I can screw the top to the cabinet once I get it set in place. When the weather gets better, I will finish the drawer fronts and the door, and and get them installed.

The little guy is growing by leaps and bounds so I got to get this changing station in service quick! 

Thanks for following along with this build.
Mike


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks for following along with this build.
> Mike


thanks for having me...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Heavy duty drawers, 3/4" sides should last thru his life time for his kids.

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Heavy duty drawers, 3/4" sides should last thru his life time for his kids.
> 
> Herb


Thanks Herb. The drawers are 5/8" thick w/ 1/4 inch bottoms. Half blind dovetails on the front, a simple rabbit on the rear. Full extension soft close drawer slides and soft close hinges for the door.

Note: I specifically set up the router table fence to cut the groove for the drawer bottoms in the place shown in the pic. That way, the groove is covered and is not visible from the front or sides.

You are correct, sir. It should last a long time.
Mike


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> You are correct, sir. It should last a long time.
> Mike


That is a good job and "should last a long time". Sounds like a grandparent hoping for a lot more grandkids.... We've only got four and the production line is stalled.

Darryl


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats on the recent grandchild . #12?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Signed, sealed, and delivered! The storms moved out just in time for us to load up the baby changing station and head over to our daughter's house.

The day turned out nice. My son had never been to her house, and he got to see the baby for the first time. It was a good day. The sun broke through the storm clouds and it actually warmed up a few degrees to 53F. 

Next week, my wife will take our daughter shopping for hardware. As soon as we get a good day in the 70's, I will spray the final clear finish on the door and drawer fronts, then go install them.

Here's a few pics of the set up and a "dry fit" with the baby! :lol:

Mom and baby are doing great. Thank you Lord.
Mike


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Hey it's looking good Mike .

53 degrees ? I guess my snow dance isn't working as I was trying to share this polar vortex with you guys :dance3:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

okay Mike I give...
what will the baby change into when the table is used???


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> okay Mike I give...
> what will the baby change into when the table is used???


:dance3::lol::sarcastic:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cool....


----------



## Pigpopper (Sep 20, 2009)

Very nice family heirloom.

Its beautiful.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

It's official. This project is finished! We finally got some decent weather so I could spray the clear finish on the drawer fronts and the door. 

Today, we installed them along with the hardware my daughter had picked out.

They're happy so I am happy.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Very good. Glad to see you get through the obstacles to the finish line. Darryl


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks like the baby even fits in it. Great job and Congratulation Grampa.
Allen


----------

